# Anyone familiar with Brad Paisley, country and western singer?



## grahamg (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyone on the forum familiar with a country singer called Brad Paisley?

I would be so bold as to make studying his music compulsory in schools 
- that's how good I believe the man to be, and the lyrics he comes up with are astonishing in their originality!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes, I like his music very much.


----------



## grahamg (Sep 11, 2016)

Would you go and see him live (not so easy for me in the UK)?

In the record shop I use, south of Manchester, the young girl behind the counter who is my daughter's age, says her flat mate has a Brad Paisley poster on her wall - so he crosses generations, which is great isn't it.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 11, 2016)

If I had the opportunity to, I probably would.  

Yes, it is great that the younger generation likes Brad Paisley.  Not too many are into country music, unless they grew up with it.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 11, 2016)

You gotta be kidding!!    LOL  LOL


----------



## grahamg (Sep 11, 2016)

As "Frankie Howard" might have said (UK comedian of yesteryear): "Titter ye not!"

Here are the lyrics to "She's everything" by Brad Paisley:
She's a yellow pair of running shoes
A holey pair of jeans
She looks great in cheap sunglasses
She looks great in anything
She's I want a piece of chocolate
Take me to a movie
She's I can't find a thing to wear
Now and then she's moody
She's a Saturn with a sunroof
With her brown hair a-blowing
She's a soft place to land
And a good feeling knowing
She's a warm conversation
That I wouldn't miss for nothing
She's a fighter when she's mad
And she's a lover when she's loving
And she's everything I ever wanted
And everything I need
I talk about her, I go on and on and on
'Cause she's everything to me
She's a Saturday out on the town
And a church girl on Sunday
She's a cross around her neck
And a cuss word 'cause its Monday
She's a bubble bath and candles
Baby come… 

She's a Saturday out on the town
And a church girl on Sunday
She's a cross around her neck
And a cuss word 'cause its Monday
She's a bubble bath and candles
Baby come and kiss me
She's a one glass of wine
And she's feeling kinda tipsy
She's the giver I wish I could be
And the stealer of the covers
She's a picture in my wallet
and my unborn children's mother
She's the hand that I'm holding
When I'm on my knees and praying
She's the answer to my prayer
And she's the song that I'm playing
She's the voice I love to hear
Someday when I'm ninety
She's that wooden rocking chair
I want rocking right beside me
Everyday that passes
I only love her more
Yeah, she's the one
That I'd lay down my own life for
And she's everything I ever wanted
And everything I need
She's everything to me
Yeah she's everything to me
Everything I ever wanted
And everything I need
She's everything to me


----------



## Gemma (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## grahamg (Sep 15, 2016)

Just thought forum members might like to read some more lyrics from Brad Paisley songs, this time its "Who needs pictures":-

~There's an old Kodak camera in my dresser drawer
 I ran across it just this afternoon
 And I realized that I don't ever use it anymore
 In fact last time I did I think it was with you 

 When we were down in Cozumel
 We had the whole beach to ourselves
 And it's crazy now to think 
 That it's all there on that film
 And I could take it to the store 
 To be developed, but what for
 I can still see everything just fine
 And who needs pictures with a memory like mine 

 Standin' there I couldn't help but think about
 Everything that might be on that roll
 I think it even has another trip we took
 I guess that must've been at least three years ago 

 When we were down in Baton Rouge
 And there wasn't much to do
 So we drove into New Orleans every afternoon
 And I swear that you would think 
 That it was only yesterday
 'Cause I can still see everything just fine
 Who needs pictures with a memory like mine 

 Somewhere in my closet 
 There's a cardboard box just sittin' on a shelf
 It's full of faded memories
 And it's been there ever since the night you left 

 Oh, just forgotten photographs
 To remind me of the past
 Oh, but I can still see everything just fine
 Who needs pictures with a memory like mine
 Yeah, who needs pictures with a memory like mine


----------



## grahamg (Sep 15, 2016)

Hope no one minds but here are some more lyrics from a Brad Paisley track called "I'll take you back":

~When a freight train jumps off a track
And rolls down my road
And it's summer time in Texas
And they're playing in the snow
When politicians everywhere stop telling lies
And only state the facts
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

Let's say I get bucked off a bull and fall and hit my head
And then I get amnesia and forget the things you said
I lose my better judgment and I take up smoking crack
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

Go on keep trying
Come on keep calling
You know I like it
When you come crawling
It's like music
To hear you bawling
Waa, waa, waa, waa, waa

When Donald Trump takes a part time job parking cars
When Clint Eastwood does ballet in a big pink leotard
And a donkey wins the Derby as he takes his victory lap
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

The day that old morning sun rises in the west
And they pass a law in L.A. banning artificial breasts
When cars can run on water, gasoline and oil ain't worth jack
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

It's like music
To hear you bawling
Waa, waa, waa, waa, waa


----------

